# my.cnf an Server anpassen



## MichaelWi (6. Mai 2004)

Wie schon des Thema erkennen lässt will ich meine my.cnf Config-Datei richtig einstellen.

Mein System:

AMD XP 2800+
2x 120 GB Festplatte
1,5 GB DDR-RAM
Debian Linux 3

Mysql: 3.23.49
Apache: 1.3.29



> Threads: 24 Questions: 9966264 Slow queries: 3 Opens: 375389 Flush tables: 1 Open tables: 64 Queries per second avg: 89.580




```
[ mysqld]
max_allowed_packet=24M
key_buffer=128M
thread_stack=128K
```

Jetzt zu meiner eigentlichen Frage. Wie muss ich die Werte in der my.cnf ändern, damit ich optimale Werte für meinen Server habe?

Der Mysql-Server wird stark beansprucht. Es werden vor allem Update, Insert und Select Anfragen gestellt. Insert Anfragen werden häufig mit Order und Group sowie Left Joins (fast jede Select Anfrage hat einen Left Join) ausgeführt.

Ich weis auch, dass es Beispiel Dateien gibt (my_huge.cnf ...) aber die haben für mich irgendwie nicht so richtig gepasst.


----------



## XChris (7. Mai 2004)

Um dies wirklich _gut_ zu tun, müßte man Deine DB Struktur kennen und die häufigsten Abfragen. Ausserdem den verwendeten Tabellentyp und die Mächtigkeit der Tabellen.

Chris


----------



## MichaelWi (7. Mai 2004)

"Der Mysql-Server wird stark beansprucht. Es werden vor allem Update, Insert und Select Anfragen gestellt. Insert Anfragen werden häufig mit Order und Group sowie Left Joins (fast jede Select Anfrage hat einen Left Join) ausgeführt."

Meine Tabellen haben immer eine id die im INT-Format gespeichert wird. Zahlen werden grundsätzlich als INT gespreichert, die länge der Zeile liegt z´wischen 5 und 9. Kurze Datensätze wie E-Mails, Überschriften werden als Varchar (70) abgespeichert. Und lange Texte als Text.


----------

